# Setup Network Users in Windows 2003 Server



## fazthegreat (Dec 10, 2005)

Hi Guys,
I'm trying to set up network using windows 2003 server.I don't have enough knowledge of networking except that I have a few computers at home that are on a network.So I'm trying to do the same thing for a friend's little business.The problem is that he bought a server with Windows 2003 server that I have never used before.I have been able to put all the computers on the network.I can access the server from any computer by logging in as Administrator. I believe that I need to make users on the server so that users can connect to the Server using their own password but I don't know how to do that .

Can someone please tell how to do that.Or give me a link for a basic tutorial for windows 2003 server that explains how to create user accounts on the network.

Thanks very much!!


----------



## jason2713 (May 25, 2007)

fazthegreat said:


> Hi Guys,
> I'm trying to set up network using windows 2003 server.I don't have enough knowledge of networking except that I have a few computers at home that are on a network.So I'm trying to do the same thing for a friend's little business.The problem is that he bought a server with Windows 2003 server that I have never used before.I have been able to put all the computers on the network.I can access the server from any computer by logging in as Administrator. I believe that I need to make users on the server so that users can connect to the Server using their own password but I don't know how to do that .
> 
> Can someone please tell how to do that.Or give me a link for a basic tutorial for windows 2003 server that explains how to create user accounts on the network.
> ...


usually, on windows 2003 network, you have active directory where you organize your users and computers in OU's ... unfortunately if you have little experience with this, i doubt anyone will be able to assist you. There is a lot of set up involved. I am currently doing this for my company (migrating from Novel to Windows Server) and its pretty involved.


----------



## fazthegreat (Dec 10, 2005)

Oh wow! really, that would definitely suck then. Well I guess I'm gonna have ask for someone help.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

The problem is, you're asking someone to teach you the setup. While the setup isn't hard, the troubleshooting can be. This will get you through the worst of it.

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/pr...tory/activedirectory/stepbystep/domcntrl.mspx

Have fun.


----------



## fazthegreat (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. This is where I'm at right now. Last night I googled tutorials for Active Directory and so ran DCPROMO. The part where it configures the DNS it asked me that dnsmgmt.msc file is missing. I guess I needed the 2003 server discs. My friend is renovating the office and there is a mess everywhere.So he could not find the discs.So I skipped that step and active directory was created. But I guess I need to configure the DNS to get the network working.

Any suggestions what can I do at this point. What if my friend cannot find the discs, can I configure it manually ? I added a computer and a user on the server. But from the workstation I cannot see the server now. 

Any more suggestion for me at this point.

Thanks for all the help so far.


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

You need to find the cd, gotta have DNS setup properly for functionality.


----------



## fazthegreat (Dec 10, 2005)

oh ok, thanks.Yeah he's looking.


----------



## fazthegreat (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey Guys,

I actually managed to install the server. I was'nt easy haha.Well here's the thing now. I have a shared folder on the server that I want every user to see. The problem is when I log in from a different computer and connect to the server,I do see the shared folder but I also see SysVol and another folder Net something. What can I do that the users cannot see those two folders?

Thanks!


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Let's go back to Step 1. Is this an internal file server situation you need to create or an actual Domain you need to create? How many clients are we talking about, etc.
I have a very good solution for you.


----------



## YaoWing (Aug 20, 2005)

Tip on adding computers: Before you add all of your computer to the Domain(server), use a test client computer that nobody uses. When you add a computer to your network, it creates a new user profile on that computer and if you are not familar with Windows, you might think your data is gone. Develop a step by step process to add the computers to the domain like 1) add computer to domain, 2) move "My documents" folder to home folder 3) re-configure outlook, 4) move outlook pst file 5) move favorites, 6) change dns to server ip address etc... Solve all of client installation issues before you start adding all of your computers to the domain. It will save you time of having to go all of the computers each time you find out there was something that you didn't do.


----------



## fazthegreat (Dec 10, 2005)

Oh wow! guys thanks for all the help so far.Jim this is just an internal file server...8 clients. Now I don't know if you read my first post that the only knowledge I had was settip up wired or wireless network on windows XP. We all know that's very simple BUT God! this windows 2003 server, I've spent evenings troubleshooting and stuff. 

Anyways now my question is that is there a way that when the user logs on to his computer he would need a network passowd to log on? Sorry guys if I sound stupid haha. At work thats how our network is set up. But the one I'm setting up. I have a shared folder on the server and then whenever a user tries to access that folder, they have to enter the login and password. Please let me know what should I do? OH!! Is that because I have just added users on the server NOT computers?


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Since this is not a Domian enviornment, think of it as a Workgroup with a Filer Server, because that's what it is. Don't let the word "Server" start to freak you out.
Make sure all the Systems are in the same Workgroup name, create a Group on the Server that contains the usernames from the various XP computers, and then give rights to folders based on what access they need. I would then map drives back to the shared folder(s).
Simple enough.


----------



## fazthegreat (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks Jim!! I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

It's John, but that's close enough.


----------



## fazthegreat (Dec 10, 2005)

haha sorry! staring at the computer for 16,17 hours, vision was all blurred.


----------



## fazthegreat (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey Guys! I'm done! Everyting seems to be working fine. I have one question. All the clients are running XP. So now that I created new users. I need the old desktop, mydocuments etc. settings for each user that they had before I installed the network. How do I do that. I know XP has File Transfer Wizard that lets you trasfer setting from one computer to another. Is that the same thing I can use..as this is still the same computer but a new user. Please let me know what do you think.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Those files are still on the PC under a local profile. Give the Domain prifle for the same account full rights over those local folders and let them copy to their new Domain profile.

Example: Local user=John Smith
Domain User John Smith

If you join the same machine to the Domain John will have two profiles, a local and a Domain, so just give the Domain profile full rights over the local pfogile documents so they can copy and once you are satisfied this has been done, delete the local user and associated files.
Depending on how much horespower and empty space you have on the server, you might want to consider redirecting the My Docs folder to the server.


----------



## fazthegreat (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey John, It migh sound stupid to you but when you say give domain profile full rights over those folders, I'm doing that on the server right? How can set Folde specific rights. All I think I see is read, write , full control, general read , general write, configuration and stuff like that.


----------



## fazthegreat (Dec 10, 2005)

let me put it in simple words..how do I give domain profile full right over local profile. Another thing can give me an idea or some link where I can see prices for network installations. Network has 8 clients.I did not have to run the wires but I had to make all the ethernet cables for each client. I have no clue how much to charge.

Thank you so much for all your help!


----------



## fazthegreat (Dec 10, 2005)

Actually I figured it out, so don't worry. Well Im done with everything.Just one thing left. How can I share the internet connection? I was with Bellsouth on the phone and they helped me setup web access. I guess I had to bridge the router and all that stuff. The server has web access now, what do I have to do so that all the computer connected to the router can share internet connection. I've tried everything and nothing works.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Unless you have done something really odd, all machines should be getting out thru the same router. why would hvad had to "bridge" the router.

Please post the result of an ipconfig /aal for the server and one of the clients.


----------



## fazthegreat (Dec 10, 2005)

Well, its a DSL connection and I called the Tech support and told them that I wanted to share the connection on the network, so they made me change some settings. I believe I briged it or i another term is PPPoE. Before I could not even connect the server to the internet but now atleast the server is connected. But I have no clue how to get the computers connected. I was just reading som tutorials online. Do you think I have to configure the server to use NAT ?


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

NAT and DHCP are coming form the router. Bascially, the srver is just another client on the network, nothing special. PPPOE is Point to Point Protocol over Ethernet.
What type of router is this?


----------



## fazthegreat (Dec 10, 2005)

It's a linksys router that is connected to the server whereas the other router that is connected to the DSL line is Netopia WG 3347


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Unless you need two different networks, lose one of the routers. One router can do the job. The clients cannot see the server and vioce versa because they are on different IP schemes, more than likely.


----------



## fazthegreat (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey John, Well I did not want to use two routers but the router/modem provided by Bellsouth is a Netopia with a phone jack the phone line connects to. Linksys does not have that. God! I'm going to be stuck on this thing for a while now.

As for the IPs on the machines, when I connected them to the server I went into TCP IP properties and changed the Dynamic IP setting to static and provided an IP e.g 192.168.1.105 etc. I believe that's how I was supposed to set them up right?

So all these tutorials I'm seeing about settiing up a NAT server will not help me share internet connection?

Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Still, you only need one router. The Bell south combo unit is issuning DHCP, I think, but all you really need ot add more machine is a swict is that unit has only one port.


----------



## fazthegreat (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey John,

I'm sorry I think it is just one router.Netopia wg 3347 is a modem. Yes, it has one port.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Okay, the second router will work but you must turn off DHCP and roiting, which in effect makes it a switch. Spend the $30 and buy a four port swicth instead.


----------



## fazthegreat (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey John,

So you're saying I should not use that linksys router, I should get a switch instead? I'm sorry I checked the server again. It has two ports.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Yes, get rid of the second router and get a switch. Two ports? You mean two NIC cards on the server, right?


----------



## fazthegreat (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey John, guess what! I was able to share the internet connection. All I did on each client.Changed the setting for TCP/IP to dynamic IP. I have no clue where did I read that I had to point the clients to the router.Everything is working fine now. Thanks for all your help.


----------

